# Florida Jelly Fish pattern



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

This is a quickie version of the pattern, It is worked in rounds not rows, do not forget to move your marker up each round.
BOTTOM
Rnd 1: 6 sc magic ring
Rnd 2: 2 sc in each sc around
Rnd3: Sc, 2 sc in next sc, around
Rnd 4:Sc, sc, 2sc in next sc, around
Rnd 5: Sc, sc, sc. 2 sc in next sc, around
Rnd 6: Sc, sc, sc, sc, 2 sc in next sc, around, FO

TENTACLES
Chain 35, sc in 2nd ch from hook, sc in each sc across (just one side of chain), ch 1, FO (make 9)


TOP
Rnd 1: 6 sc magic ring
Rnd 2: 2 sc in each sc around
Rnd3: Sc, 2 sc in next sc, around
Rnd 4:Sc, sc, 2sc in next sc, around
Rnd 5: Sc, sc, sc. 2 sc in next sc, around
Rnd 6: Sc, sc, sc, sc, 2 sc in next sc, around
Rnd 7--13: Work even (sc in each sc around)

Finishing: I use ws of bottom as the outside. Use the tails on the tentacles to tie them onto bottom (use your crochet hook to pull the ends thru bottom). Attach safety eyes to top.
Now SC the top & bottom together, DO NOT forget to stuff before closing completely. Chain 3, sl st in next sc, around.
For the mouth I use yarn to embroider a V shape.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## poulie (May 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness, this is so precious! My daughter will go nuts for this! I am off to start one today!!  Thanks for the pattern! Julie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

That is so cute, will go brilliantly with my _Ollie the Octopus_ egg cups as a quirky fun table decoration at a Summer breakfast party!

Thank you for sharing.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

That is so cute.


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I'll make some & use them at the lake this spring.

Carol


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern- my gd's will love it.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I can just see this sitting on my grand daughter's bed!


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you to all. So glad to share with the nicest people on earth. huggs! 
LindY


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

Please share pics when you make them.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I am going to make some real soon. Edith M


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

This Jelly Fish is darling. The only kind I would care to meet. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

You are welcome. I'm a Florida native, believe me I've had many run ins with real jelly fish, I'm not a fan, but a crochet one...love at first sight...lol


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I had a run in with a Jelly fish on the Texas coast. I'm a Texas native. =) I can tell you that they are no fun at all! But I do love this little darling! Thank you for sharing the pattern with us!


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

You are sooo welcome Debbie. I've had several meetings with jelly fish OUCH


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you! This is so cute and easy. My grandson's favorite color is orange so I'll make him an orange jellyfish, and it will look like the jellyfish in that beautiful display at the Monterey Bay Acquarium in California.


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

Awwwww bet he's gonna be a cutie for sure. You know jelly fish are really beautiful creatures, just don't touch, that goes for a lot of things tho. I love your name Mary Margaret. Please share a pic with us when you finish your orange jelly fish, can't wait to see.


----------



## Daphnee08 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for this adorable pattern! My daughter and granddaughter both are tropical fish lovers. My GD's bedroom is turquoise sea blue and decorated like the sea. She is 10 now and is still the fishy girl. She will love these. I am also teaching her to crochet and she will be inspired to learn how to make these. Thanks again!


----------



## micheleinpa (Nov 2, 2011)

My girls would love these-- if only I crocheted................


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

micheleinpa said:


> My girls would love these-- if only I crocheted................


Thank you, wish you could crochet too, I love to crochet


----------



## disa413 (Jun 30, 2012)

These would make a really cute mobile over a crib.


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

disa413 said:


> These would make a really cute mobile over a crib.


I had the same thought, thank you

:lol:


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

How cute! I may have to make one. Not only do I live in FL, but I grew up on Long Island and we had jelly fish in the Sound every August!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Bronxgirl said:


> How cute! I may have to make one. Not only do I live in FL, but I grew up on Long Island and we had jelly fish in the Sound every August!


I had printed out this pattern and showed my granddaughter who's 12. She wanted me to make one for her right then, INSTANTLY!!.. They are definitely cute.. Do you think someone might buy one at a craft fair? I'm always on the look out for something that I can make a few off that might sell. My BFF has a booth and she is trying to pay off her student loans by making stuff to sell. She does not crochet, so I would be the one to make them.


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm not sure but you never know till you try, soooo go for it. Hope y'all sell bunches. Thank your GD for me, so glaad she likes my Florida Jelly Fish. Hugs for her & you. Let me know how things turn out, please.
LindY


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I think I will keep that one away from my aunt. lol


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

BIG hug & thank you to all of you wonderful ladies.I am so glad I shared this pattern with y'all. I would love to see pics of your jelly-fish.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 1, 2012)

What a cool jellyfish. Thank you for sharing pattern will be trying this out for sure!


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks Jenna, can't wait to see a pic
hugs


----------



## lekkera (Apr 17, 2012)

these are awesome...thank you for sharing the pattern
Nancy


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Any chance you have a crochet pattern for dolphins and whales?


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Any chance you have a crochet pattern for dolphins and whales?


Sorry, I don't, maybe I can come up with some. 
I've seen patterns on Etsy for dolphins & whales, perhaps you could try there. I found a gorgeous conch-shell pattern there.


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

lekkera said:


> these are awesome...thank you for sharing the pattern
> Nancy


You are very welcome.
hugs :lol:


----------



## rena98978 (Nov 6, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

LindY G said:


> Daeanarah said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance you have a crochet pattern for dolphins and whales?
> ...


Do a search for Narwhales. I found a pattern.. saw it last night but cannot remember where right now and I have cupcakes baking so I cannot 'browse' right now.


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Any chance you have a crochet pattern for dolphins and whales?


Found a really cute dolphin pattern at Craftsy...
http://www.craftsy.com/patterns/search?fit=&primaryItemType=All&secondaryItemType=All&category=All&name=+dolphin+&sortBy=popular


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG! This is the cutest of the cute! Thank you for the pattern!

Anita


----------

